# First Injected Turkey.....Could use some help



## BandCollector (Nov 16, 2009)

Looking to smoke a turkey this Thanksgiving and have heard that injecting the bird results in a great tasting moist bird............That's for me!

Can anyone help with any super injection recipes?

Thanks,  John


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 16, 2009)

I havent injected too many times so I am not a great help here. I usually brine and it turns out great.  Check this link out. I hear its great. I will be trying it this year. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...20&postcount=3


----------



## fire it up (Nov 16, 2009)

I can also vouch for Tip's injection recipe, good stuff.

Also popular is injecting with cajun seasoning and butter, or you could do a honey injection or a savory herb and butter injection.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 16, 2009)

What he said works for me.


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 16, 2009)

These sound good.......Can you offer any amounts for the ingredients?

Thanks,  John


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 17, 2009)

I use Cajun Injector Marinades and really like them, they can be found in most grocery stores also...

http://www.cajuninjector.com/cajun-i...injectors.html


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 17, 2009)

Thanks to all that replied.......I will give the Cajun Marinades and Injectors  a look.

Thanks again,  John


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 17, 2009)

I have injected a many of turkeys too but not for smoking but they were for fring the birds and it works. I have usually used that cajun butter injection many of times and it's good. Now Jim (fire it up) has injected many birds he said before smoking and I'm doing several birds this year and I will try aleast one if not more with this injection. So go for it and let us know.


----------



## bassman (Nov 17, 2009)

I agree with using cajuninjector marinades.  The Creole butter is probably the best for turkey.  I have used these for many years with great success.


----------

